# mystic blue is purdy!



## 04.325ci (Mar 31, 2004)

Just uploaded new pics to my cardomain site. Let me know what you think. Page 5 is my personal favorite

http://www.cardomain.com/id/04325ci


----------



## gfnk1 (Mar 18, 2004)

04.325ci said:


> Just uploaded new pics to my cardomain site. Let me know what you think. Page 5 is my personal favorite
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/id/04325ci


Mystic Blue INDEED is nice


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

I will second that. I drive a sedan in MB and it is gorgious. 
For pics, look at http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68376


----------



## 04.325ci (Mar 31, 2004)

what do you guys with mb use to keep your cars looking nice? I took those pics after using klasse aio and sg for the first time. Just wondering if you've gotten different results using different products.


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

I have been using Meguiars Gold because the car was delivered earlier than expected and that is all I had at hand that was decent enough and would protect the car for a few days. Not impressed with the results, and since it is hot here, the carnauba wax evaporates very quickly. I have Klasse AIO on order, that I will probably layer with a carnauba wax for the winter.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Mystic Blue is, without a doubt, the best color going 

I'm a Zaino-aholic, very happy with the results.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> Mystic Blue is, without a doubt, the best color going


 :stupid:

Yes I get loads of compliments on the color (and the car) And to think I could have gotten Silver and disappeared into the masses! : puke:


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Mystic Blue is a beautiful color, especially on a BMW. Everytime a see a Mystic Blue BMW i drool. 
:thumbup:


----------

